# Funny Kung Fu Commercial



## Omar (Apr 7, 2011)

How not to perform Tai Chi:


----------



## K-man (Apr 7, 2011)

Not to mention that it is an add for Vitamin C to stop the cold and it doesn't!   :asian:


----------

